# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  السبحة الالكترونية ... هدية

## عم نصرالدين

*المسبحة أو السبحة الالكترونية .. فكرة رائعة لاقتنام فرصة تواجدك أمام شاشة جهازك وتقوم بالتسبيح الالكتروني

اختار الكلمة أو الكلمات التي تود التسبيح بها من مربعات الكلمات والعبارات الموجودة 
ثم أضغط علي الكلمة أو العبارة المختارة وعند كل ضغطة أو تسبيحة تضئ واحدة من فلقات السبحة المحيطة بالكلمات أو العبارات علي شكل حلقات السبحة.
يوجد عداد جانبي لمعرفة تعداد التسبيح وهذا ينفع أصحاب الأوراد
البرنامج فيه امكانية حفظه علي جهازك والعمل به من دون دخول الشبكة

سبح هنا/ 
اللهم أجزي معده خيراً وأنفعنا به يوم لقاك
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*جزاك الله الف خير ..
ولكن ارى ان التسبيح باليد افضل "دا حتى يدك بتشهد معاك يوم القيامة"
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

جزاك الله الف خير ..
ولكن ارى ان التسبيح باليد افضل "دا حتى يدك بتشهد معاك يوم القيامة"



 شاكر مرورك
واوافقك الرأي أن التسبيح باليد أفضل ... وهذه وسيله سريعه وقد تكون مشوقة عند البعض
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*جزئ الله من قام بهذا العمل وعداد كل من يوزعه سيكون رامي وربنا يتقبل من الجميع 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بثواب هذا العمل
*

----------


## الحارث

*جزاك الله خيرا
*

----------

